# Ich habe (es) versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen. ["versuchen", Infinitivsatz]



## damienloi

Ich habe es versucht oder Ich habe versucht
zB. im Satz, es als Suizid zu tarnen.
Dann ist es wichtig, ob das ,,Es" dort steht oder nicht?


----------



## elroy

_Ich habe versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._

Kein "es". Siehe auch I'll try to come by/pay a visit.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> _Ich habe versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._
> 
> Kein "es". Siehe auch I'll try to come by/pay a visit.


Genau. Das "es" kommt nur ins Spiel, wenn der Vorgang ("es als Suizid zu tarnen") *nicht* ausdrücklich im Satz erscheint, wie in diesem Beispiel:

Anton: Hast du es als Suizid getarnt?
Berta: Ich habe *es* versucht.


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> Anton: Hast du es als Suizid getarnt?
> Berta: Ich habe *es* versucht.


 Es sei angemerkt, dass sich hier jedes "es" jeweils auf etwas anderes bezieht:

erstes "es": das Ding, das man als Suizid zu tarnen versucht hat (etwa der Mord)
zweites "es": die Aktion, das Ding als Suizid zu tarnen


----------



## Sowka

So ist ... ähem .. es.


----------



## Perseas

Vielleicht ist das Haarspalterei, aber ich möchte zu dem Satz "Ich habe *es* versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen" fragen:
Ist der Satz so oder so falsch?
Könnte es auch sein, dass "es als Suizid zu tarnen" als eine Art Apposition dem ersten *es *dient, oder dass diese Struktur Nachdrückligkeit dem Text verleiht oder noch das ein Element der gesprochenen Sprache stellt?


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Ist der Satz so oder so falsch?


Die Experten werden Dir antworten, aber ich möchte Dir inzwischen meine Meinung übermitteln:
Bei ''ich habe _es_ versucht..'' wäre das 'es' eine Art Korrelat, wie 'daran' im Satz _Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt, jeden Tag ein Bad zu nehmen._
Aber nach dem Verb 'versuchen' erwartet man ein direktes (Akkusativ-)Objekt, und das gibt es schon: es ist der unmittelbar darauffolgende Satz ''es als Suizid zu tarnen''.
Aus diesem Grund ist/wäre das Korrelat 'es' überflüssig, und zwar so, dass es wirklich falsch klingt - obwohl es theoretisch der Grammatik nicht widerspricht.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Die Experten werden Dir antworten, aber ich möchte Dir inzwischen meine Meinung übermitteln:
> Bei ''ich habe _es_ versucht..'' wäre das 'es' eine Art Korrelat, wie 'daran' im Satz _Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt, jeden Tag ein Bad zu nehmen._


Ja, so sehe ich es auch. "es" sieht nach Korrelat aus.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bei ''ich habe _es_ versucht..'' wäre das 'es' eine Art Korrelat


Genau. 


> *Korrelat*
> Wort, das im übergeordneten Satz die Stelle eines Nebensatzes vertritt. Zum Beispiel: Im Satz "Ich weiß es nicht, ob du Recht hast" ist "es" das Korrelat von "ob du Recht hast".






Perseas said:


> "Ich habe *es* versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen" fragen:
> Ist der Satz so oder so falsch?
> Könnte es auch sein,  ..... dass diese Struktur dem Text Nachdrückligkeit** *verleiht



Wenn man sich nach dem Canoonet-Beispiel richtet (_"Ich weiß es nicht, ob du Recht hast."_), ist/ wäre der Satz _"Ich habe *es* versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen"_ nicht direkt falsch.

Aber man kann mit Gewissheit sagen, dass das erste "es" überflüssig ist. Ohne 'es' klingt der Satz auf jeden Fall besser. (Siehe Sowkas und elroys Antworten)

***Das 'es' im Canoonet-Beispiel kann man mMn.  tatsächlich als eine Art Hervorhebung betrachten (es unterstreicht das Zögern: _"Ich weiß es nicht _(Pause!) _,  ob du Recht hast."_), mit "versuchen" funktioniert das allerdings nicht.


----------



## Perseas

Danke, JClaudeK! Ähnliche Gedanken habe ich auch gemacht, deshalb meine Anfrage.


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann aber „das“ bedeuten.
„Ich habe das versucht, es ... zu tarnen.“

Ich stimme Claude zu, es ist nicht falsch.
In dem Fall wäre es zum Beispiel korrekt.

Es enthält mehr Redundanz.
Viele halten nicht viel von Redundanz.

In meiner Gegend wird die Form mit zwei „es“ in der Alltagssprache verwendet. In formaler Sprache dagegen nicht.

Ich halte Redundanz nicht für überflüssig in der Alltagssprache.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen überflüssig und nicht notwendig. Der gegebene Fall liegt dazwischen


----------



## Sowka

Ich akzeptiere das, wenn Du, Hutschi, die Form mit zwei "es" in Ordnung findest. Und formal spricht wohl auch nichts dagegen; die Form ist nicht falsch. Aber ich finde 
_Ich habe *es* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen._
doch eher ungewöhnlich. Wenn ich eine Betonung erzeugen wollte, dann würde ich an der zweiten Stelle "das" einsetzen:
_Ich habe *es* versucht, *das* als Suizid zu tarnen.
_
Am ehesten würde ich die ganz reine Form verwenden 
_Ich habe versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen._
oder eine Form mit einer anderen Art der Betonung im ersten Teil des Satzes, je nach Kontext:
_Ich habe *wirklich/tatsächlich/vergeblich/verzweifelt* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen._


----------



## elroy

Oder vielleicht mit Modalpartikel:

_Ich habe *ja/doch* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen._


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Oder vielleicht mit Modalpartikel:
> 
> _Ich habe *ja/doch* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen._


Ja, aber all dies hängt ganz vom Kontext ab.


----------



## elroy

Das "es" könnte ich mir höchstens dann vorstellen, wenn der Infinitivsatz als _*Bestätigung*_ dient -- wenn man also schon weiß, worum's geht und der Infinitivsatz keine neuen Informationen angibt.

_<A und B haben ausgemacht, dass B "es" am Mittwoch als Suizid tarnen soll. Am Donnerstag treffen sich die beiden und A fragt B nach dem gestrigen Tag.>_
A: Und? Wie war's gestern?
B: Also es war schwierig, aber ich hab's versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen.

Ich meine, mit passender Intonation und einer klitzekleinen Pause zwischen "versucht" und "es" könnte das passen.

Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich muss damenloi nochmal nach dem Kontext fragen.

Also:
Ist es eine mündliche Aussage einer Person oder willst Du es in einer Erzählung verwenden?

In "neutralem" Kontext würde ich auch schreiben "Ich habe versucht, es als Selbstmord zu tarnen."

Wenn es eine Antwort unter Druck ist, ist es eher wahrscheinlich, das "es" verwendet wird.

Ist es ein Verhör, bei dem der Täter eines Mordes antwortet?
Ist es ein Brief?
Oder ist es lediglich ein Wörterbuchbeispiel, mit dem Du nichts weiter anfangen willst?
---

Ich habe versucht - neutraler und formaler Stil
Ich habe es versucht, es als Selbstmord zu tarnen - etwas verzweifelter, eher mündlicher Stil. Es ist keine einfache Mitteilung sondern betont die Vergeblichkeit des Versuches.)
Betont wird "versucht", und das wird wesentlich langsamer gesprochen. Das "es" verändert auch vollständig die Rhythmik des Satzes. Die kann ich schlecht darstellen.
_Ich habe es *versucht*, es als Suizid zu tarnen._

("Ich habe es versucht" ist ja eine relativ feste Wendung. Wieweit diese durch den nachfolgenden Satz "aufgeweicht" wird, ist wahrscheinlich Teil der Diskussion.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Ich habe es versucht" ist ja eine relativ feste Wendung.


Sicher, aber im Allgemeinen bezieht sich das "es" auf den vorangehenden, nicht auf den nachfolgenden Satz. 
Cf.:


Sowka said:


> Anton: Hast du es als Suizid getarnt?
> Berta: Ich habe *es* versucht.


----------



## Hutschi

Anton: _Hast du es als Suizid getarnt?_
Berta: _Ich habe es zumindest versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._

Wie sieht es damit aus? (Ohne das erste "es" funktioniert Bertas Satz, da sind wir uns einig. In formalem Text würde ich Bertas Satz ebenfalls nicht verwenden. Umgangssprachlich habe ich solche Sätze oft gehört, allerdings nicht im Zusammenhang mit Mord. Das ist klar. Vorwärtsverweise sind seltener als Rückwärtsverweise. Möglich sind sie aber.)

Anton: _Hast du die Aufgabe gelöst?_
Berta:_ Ich habe es zumindest versucht, sie zu lösen.
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Anton: _Hast du es als Suizid getarnt?_
> Berta: _Ich habe es zumindest versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._
> Wie sieht es damit aus?


Für mich erübrigt sich in diesem Fall _"es als Suizid zu tarnen." _!

Wie auch immer,  "es" als _Korrelat_ würde mich hier stören.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich habe es versucht, die Aufgabe zu lösen." - Wäre das akzeptabel?

PS: Ich sehe Redundanz als durchaus berechtigt an. Wiederholung eines Satzes bedeutet zugleich, dass man ihn verstanden hat.

Für mich ist es wichtig, weil mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis schwächer wird, da hilft Redundanz sehr.


----------



## elroy

Wie steht Ihr zu #15 von mir?


----------



## Hutschi

Quelle:
Das Pronomen 'es' - mein-deutschbuch.de


elroy said:


> Das "es" könnte ich mir höchstens dann vorstellen, wenn der Infinitivsatz als _*Bestätigung*_ dient -- wenn man also schon weiß, worum's geht und der Infinitivsatz keine neuen Informationen angibt.
> 
> _<A und B haben ausgemacht, dass B "es" am Mittwoch als Suizid tarnen soll. Am Donnerstag treffen sich die beiden und A fragt B nach dem gestrigen Tag.>_
> A: Und? Wie war's gestern?
> B: Also *es* war schwierig, aber ich *hab's* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen.
> 
> Ich meine, mit passender Intonation und einer klitzekleinen Pause zwischen "versucht" und "es" könnte das passen.
> 
> Oder?



Relevant ist hier vor allem das zweite "es", das erste "es" steht in einem praktisch unabhängigen Hauptsatz. Er ist mit dem Rest durch Komma gekoppelt, das braucht man aber nicht, ein Punkt oder ein Doppelpunkt wären auch möglich.

B: Also *es* war schwierig. Aber ich *hab's* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen.
B: Also *es* war schwierig: Ich *hab's* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen.

In unserer Diskussion ging es um Hauptsatz+Nebensatz.

Für mich klingt _Aber ich *hab's=habe es* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen. _ völlig natürlich. (Umgangssprachliche Situation und umgangssprachlicher Stil.)

Formal wäre es aber:

_Aber ich *habe* versucht, *es* als Suizid zu tarnen. _(Formaler Stil.)

--

Man vermeidet heute oft Wiederholung einzelner Wörter aus stilistischen Gründen, aber hauptsächlich in formalem Stil.

Umgangssprachlich und poetisch kommen beide vor, bei poetischem Stil hängt es vom konkreten Fall ab, hier haben wir ihn nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Das "es" könnte ich mir höchstens dann vorstellen, wenn der Infinitivsatz als _*Bestätigung*_ dient -- wenn man also schon weiß, worum's geht und der Infinitivsatz keine neuen Informationen angibt.
> 
> _<A und B haben ausgemacht, dass B "es" am Mittwoch als Suizid tarnen soll. Am Donnerstag treffen sich die beiden und A fragt B nach dem gestrigen Tag.>_
> A: Und? Wie war's gestern?
> B: Also es war schwierig, aber ich hab's versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen.
> 
> Ich meine, mit passender Intonation und einer klitzekleinen Pause zwischen "versucht" und "es" könnte das passen.
> 
> Oder?


Ja, in dem Kontext passt das.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nochmal nachgesehen, was das Problem ist:

_Ich habe es zumindest versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._

Das erste "es" habe ich als Begleiter bei unpersönlichen Verben aufgefasst.


Als Akkusativobjekt bei unpersönlichen Verben in festen Wendungen.
Wie bei: "_Dadurch macht er es sich nicht leichter._" Das Pronomen 'es' - mein-deutschbuch.de (Akkusativobjekt)


Hierdurch entsteht das Problem des Korrelats gar nicht erst.
Ich habe anfangs auch gar nicht gesehen, dass man es überhaupt als Korrelatswort auffassen kann.  Das Pronomen 'es' - mein-deutschbuch.de (Korrelat)

Dann ist es fakultativ.
_Ich habe es (=dieses) zumindest versucht, es als Suizid zu tarnen._


 Hier - im gegebenen Fall - sehe ich aber keinerlei Beziehungen vom ersten "es" zum Nebensatz. Das zweite "es" bezieht sich auf etwas vorher Bekanntes. Beim ersten sehe ich keine Beziehung. Wenn man das erste "es" aber als Beziehung sieht (zum Nebensatz), dann klingt es tatsächlich falsch.


----------

